# Copenhagen riots for Youthhouse 69 (year ago)



## valuetravel (Feb 14, 2008)

Riots and repression have rocked Copenhagen for three days and nights. In what's been billed as the "final conflict" of the Scandanavian autonomous scene, the Danish state has moved to sell off and shut down Youth House, the last remaining political squat outside of Cristiana, Copenhagen's famed semi-autonomous zone in the center of the city. Over 700 people have been brutally arrested attempting to block the transfer of Youth House to a Christian sect that has slated this vibrant social center for demolition. Supporters from around Scandanavia and Germany traveled to assist the Danes, with the government responding by raiding anti-authoritarian offices and movement centers in round-ups.


----------



## valuetravel (Feb 14, 2008)

more flicks


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 16, 2008)

wow, awesome post man. i love those pictures... been waiting to see pics of that whole thing in copenhagen.... i was really sad when they tore it down.


----------



## valuetravel (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah i wish american could pull together a nice riot like that.


----------



## spaz1972 (Feb 20, 2008)

That brought a little tear to my eye.. that really sux. fuckin facists ruin everything.. bastards.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 23, 2008)

cops painted in eggs..... 
kids that stop givin a fuck cos they know what they stand for.....


and that one fucking _beautiful_ picture of a girl giving a cop a flower....
awesome, awesome, kickass post.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 8, 2009)

these are beautiful photos. does anyone know if there's anything going on with that building still?


----------

